
Revealed: The Secret KGB Manual for Recruiting Spies (2017) - Tomte
https://www.thedailybeast.com/the-kgb-papers-how-putin-learned-his-spycraft-part-1
======
emayljames
For everyone not happy with the paywall article:
[https://pressfrom.info/us/news/world/-108881-the-kgb-
papers-...](https://pressfrom.info/us/news/world/-108881-the-kgb-papers-how-
putin-learned-his-spycraft-part-1.html)

